# Out of memory?, now bootloop!



## n8speed (Aug 15, 2011)

I had an odd thing happen to my phone yesterday. I picked it up to browse some websites and saw a notification that said something like "phone memory low." I selected it and it took me to the app manager, which showed that I had 6.45Gb used space and 0Mb free space on the ROM. That's very odd since I've never had more than a Gb used, EVER. Then I noticed that many apps wouldn't run (Titanium, ROM Manager, GTalk, etc) so I rebooted it. It took a VERY long time to boot and I had the same issues. I rebooted into Clockwork and wiped data/cache/dalvik and restarted the phone. I walked through the initial startup and at the end, the startup program force closed. It looked like it was still downloading my backed-up apps, but there was no homescreen (pressing HOME showed a blackscreen with the notification bar). The power button wouldn't respond either. I pulled the battery to restart it and it booted into the same halfway state. I then booted it into stock recovery and performed a data/cache wipe. I went through the same startup sequence with the same result. I tried SBF-ing (to rev. 4.5.608) and now it gets into the startup animation and continually bootloops. I tried booting into recovery and wiping again, but that hasn't helped. I have a feeling this little baby is totally dead, but I'm hoping someone might have another idea I can try.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try 2.4.29 or ezSBF
*[background=transparent]D2G SBF/ROOT/RSD/ROM Download & Guide Links[/background]*

[TOOL] ezSBF D2G

*[background=transparent]ez[/background][background=transparent]SBF/ RSD lite/ SBF/ drivers by 1KDS[/background]*


----------



## n8speed (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I tried sbf-ing 2.4.29 tonight and it bootlooped as before. I was able to reboot into stock recovery and wiped date/cache. Once it rebooted, everything worked! I'm now running that way, but tomorrow I'll see if I can get back to .608! Thanks again! I wonder what I was doing wrong and what caused this to happen in the first place...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

not sure what your problem was, 2.4.29 does a more complete flash, i believe 
just beware of the 4.5.629 update, know your current system version, before using sbf

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------

